# Vape King Waybill



## Hooked (9/4/19)

@Stroodlepuff 

Just sharing some concerns ...

When I recently placed an order with VK I was puzzled to see that The Courier Guy tracking number began with VK, instead of the usual TCG. Wow! I thought, VK has their own waybills - how cool is that!

However, I wasn't so impressed when my parcel arrived. There was no The Courier Guy waybill at all. The "waybill" which I had to sign was Vape King's itemised invoice. In other words, the contents of my package were listed for all the world to see.

In my case, 'all the world' is me and the dogs and they're still too young to read, but what if one had a package delivered to work? What if one had to attend a meeting and asked the receptionist to sign for the package? That means that the receptionist would know what is in your package and how much it cost. And that means that everyone in the company would know too.

To me that's just not right. The contents - and how much one paid for them - of a courier package *are a private matter *- even if it's just vape stuff.

Stroodlepuff, I strongly suggest that you don't get into the sex toy industry. Can you imagine!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/19)

Hi @Hooked 

Thank you for raising this concern, it is honestly something I didn't even think of. Let me see what we can do

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morix (9/4/19)

I can just imagine, ordering a pair of pink fluffy cuffs...or " how to" guide for penile growth with the creams all together in one nice little box...

Now everyone at your work knows you have a small penis.

The shame..


That receptionist be like " it will be our little secret "



And you're like"mention it one more time... I dare you... I double dare you"


But i agree with you man .. Thats not cool.. Im sure they will fix the issue at hand.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (9/4/19)

I totally agree with you. I always have my goodies delivered to my work place and wouldn't want my secretary to know what is in my parcels.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (9/4/19)

Even worse than a secretary finding out is if your wife finds out.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked (27/4/19)

I received another order from VK and the waybill system has reverted to what it was i.e. the usual TCG waybill.

Thank you for listening and acting on my comments, @Stroodlepuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/6/19)

The last two orders which I received were, once again, on a Vape King document instead of a TCG waybill. 

The document is like an invoice and the items and prices are listed for the world to see. This is unacceptable!

@Stroodlepuff said,



Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi @Hooked
> 
> Thank you for raising this concern, it is honestly something I didn't even think of. Let me see what we can do




*And what has been done??? Nothing!*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/19)

What is so complicated to understand that this is a breech to their customers rights?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/19)

Our developers are working on it, unfortunately with @Gizmo in the USA currently its a bit hard for me to sit on them (Coders speak gibberish to me) I promise it is something we are working on.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/19)

Well at least you are not selling sex toys

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (3/6/19)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Our developers are working on it, unfortunately with @Gizmo in the USA currently its a bit hard for me to sit on them (Coders speak gibberish to me) I promise it is something we are working on.



What do you need coders for @Stroodlepuff? You don't need a coder to print out a TCG waybill.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/6/19)

Hooked said:


> What do you need coders for @Stroodlepuff? You don't need a coder to print out a TCG waybill.



The system we are using with them prints waybills from our website, our coders need to redo the waybills so it doesn't reflect the products on the waybill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (4/6/19)

Hooked said:


> What do you need coders for @Stroodlepuff? You don't need a coder to print out a TCG waybill.


We are unfortunately talking huge volumes here.
E.g. say vapeking sends 5000 parcels a day or even 500. Its absurd to have a human printing these as there is a huge margin for error etc.
Makes sense to automate the process so a human only needs to pick stock into a bag and attach a way bill.

The issue is the whole process is automated for efficiency and if any changes come about to the system used then need to be tested in a controlled environment before being put into a production environment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/6/19)

Christos said:


> We are unfortunately talking huge volumes here.
> E.g. say vapeking sends 5000 parcels a day or even 500. Its absurd to have a human printing these as there is a huge margin for error etc.
> Makes sense to automate the process so a human only needs to pick stock into a bag and attach a way bill.
> 
> The issue is the whole process is automated for efficiency and if any changes come about to the system used then need to be tested in a controlled environment before being put into a production environment.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

